# Inversor DC/AC



## Akane

hola a todos necesito ayuda en un inversor DC/AC para una instalacion con celdas fotovoltaicas  
les agradeceria la colaboracion en este asunto es realmente URGENTE !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alejandro_oo

Hola Akane,

Estamos en lo mismo, pero no defines si lo quieres comprar ya hecho o fabricarlo tu mismo ¿?.

Bueno en el caso de que lo quieras armar, yo también estoy construyendo uno, no se que tipo de onda necesitas tu ¿?, hasta ahora solo he podido echar a andar plenamente el de onda cuadrada (jejeje el mas fácil ¿no?). Pero según me asesoran no es recomendable para equipo electrónico, solo es bueno como para prender lámparas, iluminación y esas cosas.

Mira no se si ya hayas visto esto, de ahí puedes sacar unas buenas ideas para tu inversor.

http://www.unicrom.com/cir_convertidor12DCa120AC_UPS.asp

Ahora si vamos a la onda cuasisenoidal o senoidal modificada, que es la mas recomendada para equipos en general -que no sean muy finos. Ahí si he tenido varios atores, ya que según la teoría, la onda cuasisenoidal se consigue invirtiendo polaridades en el secundario del transformador, dejando la derivación sin conectar y añadiendo tiempos equivalentes sin voltaje: +/-, 0, -/+, 0. Para lograr esto según se puede usar un simple puente H o puente inversor.

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_TopologiasUPS2.asp

Pero esto te confieso que no me ha trabajado, y no se por que, seria bueno que alguien mas nos echara la mano aquí con esto. Algo que me confunde bastante, es que en ningún diagrama de inversor que me haya encontrado se usa el famoso puente H. Es mas me compre uno y lo desarme e igual usa el mismo circuito que para onda cuadrada, así.







Entonces seria bueno como ya dije, que pues alguien nos iluminara con una explicación de cómo esta la generación de la dichosa onda cuasisenoidal. Que muy probablemente seria la que tú tambien necesitas.

Saludos,


----------



## electrocom

Por aca tengo varios circuitos de inversores desde 50 watt hasta 200 watt , de onda cuaSI SENOIDAL , para hacer andar televisores , radios , electrodomesticos , algun taladro tambien .El problema es que tengo que pasarlo a digital y hacer un archivo para ponerlo aca , voy a ver cuando lo puedo poner , porque tengo que molestar un amigo que tiene camara digital  para que me los haga.


----------



## Akane

gracias por la información alejandro esta muy interesante esa pagina y creo que eso es lo que necesito montar voy a mostrarle la información a mi profesor a ver q dice si necesito de 12 a 120 o es mas el voltaje igual muchisisiismas gracias


----------



## alejandro_oo

Akane, que bueno que te sirvieron los enlaces, ya como tú dices nada mas que te indiquen bien las capacidades que usaras.

electrocom, de verdad me parece que esos esquemas serian de gran utilidad para quienes andamos trabajando sobre esto. Ojala se pueda que los subas para verlos todos, y así despejar muchas posibles dudas sobre la generacion de la cuasisenoidal, si necesitas algo como donde alojar los archivos nada mas me dices, aunque hay muchos servicios y formas, pero me encantaria ayudar.

Saludos a todos,


----------



## awia

Hola compañeros, soy nuevo por el foro y tengo un pequeño problema y echando un vistazo he encontrado este post que es de lo que quiero hablar mas o menos...

mi problema es que, tengo una cosa de iluminacion (folios de electroluminiscencia) que utilizan AC. el caso es que, llevan un inversor de 12v DC a no se cuantos v en AC (no está estabilizado) y la frecuencia tampoco la sé... a modo comentario, el inversor en vacio (sin nada conectado) lo he llegado a medir como unos 160v de salida, lo cual es mucho y con su consecuente calenton rapido. si al inversor le conecto un folio entero (estos folios son recortables segun la forma) me da 110v mas o menos. El problema es que yo he recortado esos folios, y la superficie que uso es menor que la de un folio entero, por lo que le llega mas voltaje y frecuencia de la que debiera.

El inversor, es "artesano" y está cerrado (lo compre asi pero lo he abierto) entonces me gustaría saber que puedo hacer para poderle regular el voltaje y la frecuencia, ya que me han comentado por otro sitio, que los valores mas o menos optiomos son entre 60-90v y 800-1200hz.... creo que el tipo de onda es cuadrada...

La persona con la que hablé y me dio los valores optimos, me dijo que el problema de mi inversor era que no estaba controlados por chip? hay algun chip que controlo estas cosas?

Bueno, espero vuestras respuestas y perdon por el ladrillaco de texto 

Muchas gracias

saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo

Hola awia,

Por lo de los textos largos yo pienso que entre más detallada sea la experiencia mejor, así se entiende y se aprende más.

Según mi caminar (algo corto) con los inversores… no se como este controlado el tuyo, pero si lo quieres controlar tu mismo “con chip” y es como dices de onda cuadrada lo puedes hacer con un micro PIC, no es mas que programar el que se abran y cierren dos salidas en intervalos, vaya como si quisieras que un par de LEDs estuvieran intermitentes solo que a otra frecuencia que tu quieres (el tiempo), y lo combinas con tu etapa de salida (potencia).

Es mas ya vez que el inversor que puse en el enlace de arriba esta controlado con un 555 y el ajuste de la frecuencia se da por un potenciómetro, claro que en cualquier caso seria bueno que contaras con un frecuenciometro para que lo ajustaras, yo como no tengo, pues use la PC con uno de esos programas. En mi experiencia se me hace mucho mas facil controlar con PIC.

Saludos,


----------



## awia

Hola Alejandro, gracias por tu respuesta.

Me surgen varias dudas ahora, ese micro PIC que comentas lo venden hecho ya? o hay que programarlo para el uso que le vaya a dar yo? Es que yo tampoco tengo frecuenciometro.

El problema es que el inversor este no esta estabilizado, es decir, esta calibrado/medido para que con un folio de los que comentaba antes, llegue a dar X valores (que por lo que he leido, los que da, no son del todo correctos para este invento).

por otro lado, el inversor cuando esta funcionando, emite un zumbido (un piiiii) que varia segun lo que tenga conectado, me imagino que de alguna manera bajará la frecuencia segun lo que le enchufemos... cuando esta funcionando sin nada conectado a la salida, es cuando mas se oye el zumbido, no por volumen si no por frecuencia... este zumbido es normal? supongo que es cosa del transformador

me has dado una posible solucion para el tema de la frecuencia, tambien me habian comentado que sin condensador variable ¿qué opinais?,  pero para el tema del voltaje? sería con una resistencia variable por ejemplo? o va implicito en la regulacion de frecuencia? no se si me explico   

De momento, lo que tengo hecho es, a la salida del inversor, le tengo un puesta en serie una resistencia normal de unos 680ohm que hace que baje el voltaje a unos 85v, pero la resistencia se calienta mucho (es de 2W) y no se yo si será una buena solucion a largo plazo, aparte de que el tema de la frecuencia no lo tengo controlado asique no sé que estará haciendo 

A ver si me podeis aclarar estas dudas jeje

un saludo!

P.D.-> a ver si ahora subo un par de fotos del inversor que tengo aqui, para que lo veais como es


----------



## alejandro_oo

Hola awia,

Claro, el PIC hay que programarlo uno mismo, para propósitos generales se usa el famosísimo PIC16F84A o bueno el que te acomode mas, yo te digo ese por que es uno de los mas usados y te hallaras mucha información acerca de el en todos lados: set de instrucciones, como programarlo, etc. Aparte su precio es accesible.

http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/en/devicedoc/35007b.pdf

Según entiendo nunca has manejado un PIC, bueno si tu inversor lo quieres hacer con uno tendrás que aprender a usarlo, no es difícil, además solo necesitas lo básico para esto (de entrada) y entre la sección de microcontroladores de aquí y google en un rato lo aprendes, el chiste es que te compres o armes un programador.

Si no tienes frecuenciometro hazle como yo, conéctate a tu línea de micrófono un cable para audio, pélale un extremo y usa un programa, mira te subí el que yo uso:

http://www.sahuaromex.com/descarga/frecuenciometro.zip

A ver que tal te sirve, como dicen: “algo es algo”, solo que ten cuidado con el voltaje de la señal por que ya vez que la tarjeta no soporta mucho y podría dañarse. Eso lo aprendí en este foro.

El zumbido o vibración seguro si es de tu transformador, el que yo arme de onda cuadrada también me vibraba, creo que para que no hiciera eso tendrías que usar un transformador de tipo toroidal. Pero mejor olvídalo o bueno al menos para mí fue imposible de conseguir.

Yo siempre he creído y así me lo han explicado, que la frecuencia tiene que ver algo con el voltaje y que además, el voltaje mientras no sea de onda senoidal pura no se puede medir con exactitud con el voltímetro, puede haber engaños, o bueno así lo he entendido.

La resistencia que tienes puesta como carga igual no creo que sea lo mejor, primero checa lo de la frecuencia para que estés al cien seguro.

Saludos,


----------



## awia

Le he estado echando un ojo a esto de los micro controladores y lo veo demasiado engorroso para el uso que le voy a dar...

Como alternativa, para el control "aproximado" de la frecuencia, podría usar un condensador variable? de que capacidad tendría que ser mas o menos, o como lo podría calcular?

existen filtros de frecuencia para mi propósito?

Gracias Alejandro por el frecuenciometro

saludos


----------



## pantuflo

Esta pagina tiene información sobre la construccion de un inversor de potencia.

creo que es interesante:

http://www.telefonica.net/web2/pantufloagonza/inv3kw.htm


Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo

Hola a todos,



			
				awia dijo:
			
		

> Como alternativa, para el control "aproximado" de la frecuencia, podría usar un condensador variable? de que capacidad tendría que ser mas o menos, o como lo podría calcular?
> 
> existen filtros de frecuencia para mi propósito?



Hasta ahora la única forma que he visto para ajustar la frecuencia en equipos inversores sin PIC es con un potenciómetro para el reloj (555). Fíjate en el inversor que amablemente nos presenta pantuflo, en la explicación indica que: 



> El circuito de control posee un potenciometro en el oscilador que nos permite ajustar la frecuencia de salida a 50 Hz.



Por cierto pantuflo, muchas gracias por poner tu enlace del inversor de onda senoidal, que se me hace muy bueno, he releído varias veces la explicación y casi todo lo comprendo, pero me queda una que otra interrogante que, si no es mucha molestia, me gustaría aclarar.

En la salida de la etapa de potencia se aplica el filtro pasabajo a cada línea del transformador, se compone de una bobina y un condensador. ¿Como debe ser la bobina (la puede hacer uno mismo) y cual es el valor de ese condensador?, es que en el dibujo no lo distingo, en general esta parte si la pudieras explicar un poco mas.   






Luego algo que estoy casi seguro: en las etapas de potencia, para cada MOSFET va un condensador y es de poliéster, pero no distingo el valor, veo 47. También para cada MOSFET que lleve debe llevar un diodo de 10v y uno de 48v ¿verdad?

Finalmente los 6 condensadores de filtro de 15,000 micros son críticos aunque en mi caso no le vaya a cargar mas de 500 W, es que yo pensé en ponerle un par nada mas de 4,700 micros que ya tengo de cuando arme una fuente ¿será suficiente para estabilizar? o como quiera que sea debe llevar los 6 de 15,000.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## pantuflo

Hola:

Respecto a mi esquema publicado, te comento:

La bobina de filtro de salida al transformador te la puedes hacer tu mismo con un nucleo toroidal, un cable barnizado (bien grueso o 4 de 0.7mm en paralelo) unas 40 a 50 espiras repartidas en el toroidal.
El condensador asociado es de 1 microfaradio y 250 voltios.

El condensador asociado a los MOS es de 47K (nanofaradios), para amortiguar un poco la alta frecuencia.

Los condensadores filtro de alimentacion, yo he ido a lo bestia y he puesto 90.000 microfaradios (6 condensadores de 15.000 micros) y 40 voltios. Hay que considerar que la corriente en 24 voltios a maxima potencia 5kw sera de unos 200 amperios.

Si deseas alguna otra aclaracion, no dudes en dirigirte a mi.. 


Saludos:  Pantuflo


----------



## pantuflo

Hola otra vez:

Se me olvidaba, los zeners de los MOS, uno es de 10 voltios (protege el voltaje maximo en la puerta de los mos), el otro de unos 48 voltios protege la tension maxima de los mos en sus terminales S y D. Los zeners los he puesto de unos 5w.

Saludos


----------



## alejandro_oo

Hola pantuflo,

Mil gracias por la aclaración, inclusive ya tengo trabajando el modelo que describes en una pagina anterior al de 3kw senoidal, el que solo lleva dos capas de potencia que es casi senoidal y me funciona bien.

Ahora mi inquietud la tengo finalmente con el proceso de formación de la onda senoidal, más que nada con los intervalos de encendido/apagado de las tres etapas de potencia, me tienen algo confundido. 

En mi caso estoy sustituyendo la etapa de: RELOJ->CONTADOR->EPROM con un PIC que es el que me controla las etapas de potencia, pues bien, en la explicación indicas que:



> La salida de onda de tipo senoidal esta producida por la integración de una onda de 12.800Hz (múltiplo de 50Hz) de tipo cuadrada que modulada convenientemente y despues filtrada nos proporciona una onda de tipo senoidal de 50Hz.
> 
> Una memoria EPROM contiene todos los datos correspondientes a la formación de la onda. Estos datos ocupan 1024 bytes y proporcionan una información continua a los drivers de potencia. Esta información se repite a un ritmo de 50 veces por segundo.
> 
> A la salida de las etapas de potencia dos filtros tipo L compuesto por un condensador y una bobina en cada rama de entrada al transformador. Este filtro integrara la componente de alta frecuencia 12.800Hz y creará la de 50 Hz.



A ver, si entiendo bien, lo que se debe hacer es producir una onda cuadrada a 12,800 Hz (256*50) y usando PWM: “En la parte de la onda senoidal en que la tensión es más baja, los pulsos son de la tensión máxima pero de duración muy corta y en las zonas de tensión máxima (parte superior de la onda) las duración de los pulsos es mucho más larga.” (wikipedia), Aquí me surge una duda, si el objetivo es generar una onda cuadrada de alta frecuencia: ¿Cómo es que interactúan las tres etapas de potencia de los MOS, incluyendo la del arranque del transformador? O sea ¿Cómo es su secuencia (patrón) de encendido/apagado? no bastaria con una etapa (dos ramas) de MOS ¿?.

Seguimos: luego al pasar esta onda cuadrada de alta frecuencia (12,800 Hz) por el filtro compuesto por la bobina y el condensador, se atenuara las frecuencias mayores a 50 Hz. ¿Estoy bien? 

Haciendo el cálculo, como en mi caso son 60 Hz entonces seria:

256 * 60 = 15,360 Hz

Pero ¿Cómo ajusto el filtro L de salida para cortar a 60 Hz? O no es necesario ¿?

Saludos y de nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## pantuflo

Hola Alejandro:

La idea de utilizar una eprom se debe a la simplicitud de circuito cuando dentro de la eprom podemos introducir cualquier tipo de onda. En la eprom solo podemos introducir dos estados de nivel 0 para indicar ausencia de nivel y 1 a tope de nivel.  Una onda senoidal tiene mochos estados de nivel y para generarlos lo que hacemos es poner un estado de max. nivel durante un periodo variable. Con una frecuencia de 12800 Hz yo utilizo cuatro direcciones de memoria y esto me supondria un max de 5 posibles niveles : 0000, 0001, 0011, 0111,1111.
De estos niveles, los mos operan bien solo en : 0000, 0001,0011 pues los otros supondrian demasiado calentamiento del mos, (vease tiempos de conmutacion en el transistor mos).
Para obtener mas de tres estados de nivel , lo hago de dos formas:

1: compartir estados 0001 con estados 0000, de forma que el nivel se remonte de forma paulatina

2: Utilizar varias etapas de potencia y cada una con su secuencia y una de ellas con corriente limmitada por una resistencia de potencia 25w (0.1ohm).

Por ultimo la diferencia de frecuencia entre los 50Hz y los 12800Hz me facilita enormemente el desarrollo del filtro de salida el cual se encargara de hacer eliminar la componente de conmutacion de los transistores mos y por ende solo resta la fercuencia integrada de 50Hz.

Por ultimo no viene bien subir mas la frecuencia , mas alla de los 12800hz pues entramos en los tiempos de conmutacion de los mos. 


Este inversor esta orientado a funcionar 24 horas al dia y continuamente, uno de mis objetivos cuando lo diseñe es el que sea de muy sencillo hardware y que cumpla con las medidas de proteccion suficientes.
He intentado evitar operacionales, microprocesadores, pues pueden ser sensibles a tensiones y corrientes externas.

Saludos

Saludos

Saludos: Pantuflo


----------



## pantuflo

Alejandro:

Me puedes mandar por email (sito en pagina web) la variacion que haces con el PIC y caracteristicas del PIC.

Saludos : Pantuflo


----------



## alejandro_oo

Claro que si pantuflo, mañana paso en limpio el esquema de las modificaciones de la tarjeta de control con el PIC hasta donde lo llevo y te mando los datos, también lo pondré aquí para que los demás puedan verlo y checarlo.

Por otro lado, según comprendo las tres etapas de potencia (o mas que se agregaran), su razón de ser es para que se intercalen y repartan el trabajo de generar la alta frecuencia (12 Khz), de este modo la frecuencia con la que interviene cada etapa de potencia es menor a que si fuera una sola ¿correcto?

O sea la onda cuadrada de alta frecuencia es generada integrando el trabajo de las tres etapas ¿? Aunque me surge una duda: ¿no deberian ser las tres etapas iguales? o sea niguna  limitada en corriente.






Y a todo esto, no seria posible que una sola etapa (dos ramas) compuesta por MOS de más alta velocidad y potencia llevaran a cabo el trabajo completo. ¿Es posible?

Saludos,


----------



## pantuflo

Gracias Alejandro:

En las pruebas que he realizado con el inversor de 3Kw de las tres etapas, dos (las de mayor potencia estan en paralelo (o tienen el mismo diagrama de bits) pero la que esta limitada en corriente tiene una mision especifica, vencer el arranque del transformadorr.

Cuando arrancas un transformadorr, te encuentras practicamente un cortocircuito y esto en los casos de alta corriente te gerera unos transitorios muy importantes que son dificiles de anular y que en muchas ocasiones funden los propios transistores.

La idea de duplicar la frecuencia base de 12800 a 25600Hz la contemplo en mi esquema, esto me permite tener 8 bits en lugar de 4 y por tanto poder usar 5 estados en lugar de 3: 00000000 , 00000001 , 00000011 , 00000111 , 00001111

Gracias por tus sugerencias:   Saludos


----------



## elio palacios

hay un libro de electronicas de potencia que les puede ayudar con lo de los inversores: para ayudarles con la forma de la onda senoidal, la solucion esta en la etapa de potencia, por supuesto que la filosofia de funcionamiento esta dispuesta en la etapa de control, el libro que les recomiendo es electronica industrial: tecnicas de potencia por J.A.Guada. SMartinez. P.M. Martinez


----------



## alejandro_oo

Hola a todos,

elio palacios: pues unete al club de los que estamos "poniendo en marcha el inversor", jajaja. Bueno veré si me es posible conseguir ese libro en las tiendas de aquí, puede que sea un buen apoyo, gracias. 

Por lo pronto aquí pongo el diagrama de la tarjeta de control modificada con PIC (16f84a) en vez de EPROM, se ahorran varios componentes, todavía no tiene añadida ninguna de las protecciones de las que goza la original.

Tarjeta de control para senoidal con PIC

Husmeando por ahí, me encontré esta pagina donde –casi en el pie- proponen un calculo matemático (¡que no entiendo!) para saber el ancho de los pulsos dentro de la onda de alta frecuencia que son necesarios para generar la senoidal.

Pantuflo tu que calculo usaste para sacar los tiempos de la senoidal, o no es tan importante que la forma sea exactamente igual, me refiero a que si solo se trata de hacerlo como cuando por ejemplo se usa la PWM para variar la velocidad de algún motor ¿?.

Saludos,


----------



## pantuflo

Hola:

elio palacios, gracias por la sugerencia, buscaré el libro . 

Alejandro, gracias por el esquema, veo que se simplifica enormemente todo con un pic.
Lo probaré.

Para el contenido en eprom he utilizado la aplicación Electronic Work Bench donde simulo el circuito y le pongo a los componentes unas caracteristicas electricas muy aproximadas a la realidad. Con esta aplicación dispongo de un generador digital que equivale al Oscilador-Contador-EPROM. Lo puedes ver en la pagina web. Esto me permite generar una primera aproximación a la onda. El ajuste final lo hago en laboratorio.

Saludos


----------



## pantuflo

A proposito de esto, te recuerdo que el prototipo diseñado y publicado en la web contiene un transformador con capacidad de 5000w y un nucleo que pesa unos 25 kilos.

Saludos:  Pantuflo


----------



## alejandro_oo

Hola pantuflo, si nada cambia los planes, creo que usare de los transformadores convencionales de núcleo hierro (con los que he probado hasta el momento), por una parte me ofrece la ventaja de hacer las veces del filtro de frecuencia a 60 Hz, aunque por otra sea como un vibrador ambulante. 

Pero como calculas la potencia efectiva en Watts, digo a mi me los venden por ejemplo de 127 v en el primario, 24 v en el secundario y 5 amperios de potencia, de ahí como se cuantos Watts efectivos tendré ¿?

Pues seguiré con la programación del PIC para la onda senoidal PWM, en cuanto tenga algo concreto y funcionando, lo pongo. Cualquier dato mas de interes bienvenido sea.

Saludos,


----------



## pantuflo

Alejandro:

Creo que un aspecto muy importante en los inversores es el transformador de salida.
De el depende la potencia que vamos a sacar del inversor.
El inversor tiene que proporcionar una gran cantidad de corriente al transformador el cual en forma de cambio de flujo magnetico proporcionara corriente a su secundario.

Lo cual nos lleva a que su potencia depende de: La corriente de primario , de su nucleo (cantidad deflujo que pueda almacenar) y de la frecuencia de cambio de flujo. Respecto a este ultimo dato, es interesante en la construccion de inversores de potencia y en alta frecuencia (con nucleos pequeños).

Con el transformador que dices podras sacar a lo sumo unos 500w.

Saludos  Pantuflo


----------



## hades_21

buenas  amigo estoy trabajando con un convertidor de cc a ca pero se me presento un problema el circuito arroja en el transformador los 100 voltios pero presenta una frecuencia de 1 khz a 3 khz, cuando la ajusto a 60 hz la fuente de alimentación que utilizo se coloca en corto circuito y se recalienta mucho los transistores quisiera saber si alguien me puede ayudar en como mejorar esta falla.


----------



## alfonsoj2021

realiza el inversor de este foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/clasico-inversor-12v-220v-100w-11867/index2.html


----------



## el electrico 2010

hola a todos tambien soy nuevo en el foro y quisas haga la pregunta mas tonta de todas pero me gustaria saber como instalar un inversor de corriente alterna a 120 volt en una casa... perdonen la molestiaa...


----------



## alkmaar6

Perdona, he estado mirando en el foro y estais hablando de convertidores y me gustaria fabricarme el mio. He mirado en el enlace para ver la placa de control con el pic pero me sale que la pagina no existe, ¿podrias enviarme el esquema a mi correo o decirme en que pagina esta? y si es posible los esquemas del convertidor de pantuflo no consigo ver bien el valor de los componentes, ¿podrias mandarmelos tambien?, Gracias por la ayuda, un saludo


----------



## AlanMOreno

hacer un inviersor con onda sinoidal creo que no puede ser posible. este tipo de ondas son generadas por los generadores elctricos.


----------



## xxuss

Hola,
Miren este sitio (esta en ingles) lamentablemente es de 60 hz y 120 volts. Pero la información es muy completa y parece ser bastante simple.

http://www.wpi.edu/Pubs/E-project/Available/E-project-042507-092653/unrestricted/MQP_D_1_2.pdf

¿Que opinan?


----------



## jorgeLuis

pantuflo dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Respecto a mi esquema publicado, te comento:
> 
> La bobina de filtro de salida al transformador te la puedes hacer tu mismo con un nucleo toroidal, un cable barnizado (bien grueso o 4 de 0.7mm en paralelo) unas 40 a 50 espiras repartidas en el toroidal.
> El condensador asociado es de 1 microfaradio y 250 voltios.
> 
> El condensador asociado a los MOS es de 47K (nanofaradios), para amortiguar un poco la alta frecuencia.
> 
> Los condensadores filtro de alimentacion, yo he ido a lo bestia y he puesto 90.000 microfaradios (6 condensadores de 15.000 micros) y 40 voltios. Hay que considerar que la corriente en 24 voltios a maxima potencia 5kw sera de unos 200 amperios.
> 
> Si deseas alguna otra aclaracion, no dudes en dirigirte a mi..
> 
> 
> Saludos:  Pantuflo




Hola Pantuflo,
Estoy intentando construir el Filtro LC a la salida de inversor.
Me podras recomendar algo de bibliofrafia para diseñar el Inductor?
No se si usar Hierro-silicio o ferrita.
La frec de switch es 4kHz
Las formas de onda en bobina son:


----------



## ALIEM

hola  compañero  me  he  decidido  montarle  audio  a  mi  moto  suzuki ax 100  pero  mi moto usa  una  batería  muí  chica y   de  de  paso  es  de  6 voltio  necesito un  converso  de  6 voltios  continuo   ha  18  + 18 alterno para armarme un amplificadorcito  com un  lm 3886tf  para  adáptaselo  a mi moto   le  pienso  pone  una  maletica   y  hay  meto  el  circuito  y  las  cornetica   se  lo  agradezco


----------



## sjuan

ola, tengo una duda, si tengo un inversor de 150w con una pila que meda 12v y 10 Ah lo pongo a funcionar con un aparato de 80w, el inersor saca energia de la batería segun el aparato (80w) o segun para los que esa hecho (150w)

no se si me explico, osea quiero saber si con el aparato conectado me va a durar 2 hr mas o menos, o menos de 1 hr


----------



## jorgeLuis

Hola sjuan, te explico:
La bateria ( o pila) es la fuente de energia finita, osea es la que "dice" cuanto tiempo va a durar.
Si le conectas una carga que consuma mucha corriente dura menos que si le conectas una carga de que consuma poca corriente.
El dato de la bateria de 10 Ah sirve para estimar el tiempo de duracion de la misma.
Si haces funcionar la bateria a 10A dura 1 hora
                                       a 5A  dura  2 horas
                                       a 1A  dura 10 horas

En tu caso un aparato de 80W representa una corriente de I = P/V = 80/12 = 6.7A
lo que implica que la bateria durara un poquito mas de 2 horas.
Estos calculos son estimativos...te dan una idea general. Podes decir que durara aprox 2 horas.

La potencia que maneja el inversor (150W) te sirve como dato para no sobrecargarlo y destruirlo.
Espero te sirva.
Saludos


----------



## sjuan

si pues mas  o menos sabia eso, pero me surgió la duda al analizar el funcionamiento del inversor, como son los transistores los que van a estar dando pulsos de corriente sobre el devanado del transformador, entonces pensé que como son un montón de espiras de un mismo alambre que al final son como un corto con algo de resistencia entonces imagine que el consumo estaría dado por el numero de vueltas del transformador, independientemente si hay o no algo conectado del otro extremo,

mi duda es ahora, si dejo el inversor funcionando y no conecto nada al otro lado, entonces no hay consumo en la bateria? y por tanto durara así mucho tiempo (dias) hasta que conecte algo?


----------



## jorgeLuis

Sin duda que sin carga la batería va a durar mucho mas.
Algunos inversores poseen una carga interna. Osea que aunque no le conectes nada ....el consumirá poca potencia. Esta resistencia suele existir por razones de funcionamiento del aparato.
Un dato a tener en cuenta es el rendimento del inversor que suele ser de 70 a 85%
osea si tenes una carga de 80W .....y el rendimiento es 80% en la entrada del inversor tendrás 100w (80/0.8).
Ahora 100W/12V = 8.4A

1A*10h = 8A*X =10Ah

X = 10Ah/8A = 1.25h

Como ves es un dato importante a tener en cuenta!


----------



## sjuan

muchisimas gracias, es lo que necesitaba saber


----------



## JPChampion

Hola amigo Megasysfix tengo una duda en cuanto al circuito yo igual lo arme pero en cuanto a las conexiones del transformador, la corriente que bota en el primario osea en el lado DC deberia ser grande por la relacion de transformacion pero tengo la duda que sin carga en el lado AC la corriente se sube, yo pienso que es por la conexion de salida de los transistores de potencia con el transformador y la terminal de 12 voltios por que al parecer es como si estuviera cortocircuitado hice la prueba con un transformador pequeño de 12-12 a 220 pero solamente me bota 110 ?¿ y la corriente es al rededor de 1.5 amperios no entiendo muy bien, o puede ser por alguna otra causa. Gracias de ante mano

Saludos Juan.


----------



## megasysfix

JPChampion dijo:


> Hola amigo Megasysfix tengo una duda en cuanto al circuito yo igual lo arme pero en cuanto a las conexiones del transformador, la corriente que bota en el primario osea en el lado DC deberia ser grande por la relacion de transformacion pero tengo la duda que sin carga en el lado AC la corriente se sube, yo pienso que es por la conexion de salida de los transistores de potencia con el transformador y la terminal de 12 voltios por que al parecer es como si estuviera cortocircuitado hice la prueba con un transformador pequeño de 12-12 a 220 pero solamente me bota 110 ?¿ y la corriente es al rededor de 1.5 amperios no entiendo muy bien, o puede ser por alguna otra causa. Gracias de ante mano
> 
> Saludos Juan.



un transformador es AC/AC no DC/AC, lo que hacen los transistores es "oscilar" para convertir esa señal DC en AC y así hacer trabajar el transformador, fíjate que el transformador no tenga ningún regulador, diodos o otro componente que pueda afectar en el funcionamiento, suerte, saludos!!!


----------



## JPChampion

El transformdor que yo tengo no tiene nada, esta bien, la oscilacion es perfecta lo unico que no se si esta bien es la corriente, te adjunto el circuito en proteus para que lo veas la configuracion del transformador en proteus es la definida por proteus su relacion de transformacion es 1 y solo esta para la prueba de la corriente, espero sus ayudas Gracias de Ante mano.


----------



## megasysfix

JPChampion dijo:


> Si perdon megasysfix por la redaccion me enrede en el anterior comentario. Pero el transformdor que yo tengo no tiene nada, esta bien, la oscilacion es perfecta lo unico que no se si esta bien es la corriente, te adjunto el circuito en proteus para que lo veas la configuracion del transformador en proteus es la definida por proteus su relacion de transformacion es 1 y solo esta para la prueba de la corriente, espero sus ayudas Gracias de Ante mano.



La corriente es el flujo de electrones que fluye por un conductor durante 1 segundo, y el voltaje es como el ancho de banda, lo que no me queda claro es que si tienes mal la corriente o el voltaje, por que si deseas una corriente alta, necesitaras un transformador con 12+12V de al menos 10A hay tenemos solamente 240Watts que en 220V son 1 amper como máximo (considerando ya que ese transformador es enorme, y siendo un transformador ideal), te recomiendo que primero conectes el inversor y luego lo conectes a un tubo fluorocente, si este enciende funciona correctamente, pero si deseas mas corriente necesitaras un transformador mas grande, pues en la rama de 220V debe haber un cable con un calibre mas o menos decente, espero me expliques eso de corriente para ayudarte mejor o si otra persona del foro te entiende que pueda ayudar.

Saludos!!


----------



## marciano88

que onda pues yo ando viendo si alguien me puede ayudar con un diagrama que pueda armar o si conocen de algún equipo que me pueda dar los siguientes valores de operación:

entrada: 12vcd
salida:120 vca, 1000 watt como máximo, de 5 - 7amperes
si se puede que se pueda poner al conector del encendedor del auto o con caimanes a la pila del mismo, ya que eh visto que el wataje que dan en los circuitos propuestos es de 500 watt como máximo y yo requiero mínimo 700watt máximo 1000watt, gracias agradecería mucho su respuesta.

o si pueden decirme como aumentar los 500 watt a 1000watt pues seria mejor porque así pues me puedo basar en el de 500 watt y agregar lo demás para aumentar el wataje.

pd. soy  nuevo  en el foro.


----------



## megasysfix

marciano88 dijo:


> que onda pues yo ando viendo si alguien me puede ayudar con un diagrama que pueda armar o si conocen de algún equipo que me pueda dar los siguientes valores de operación:
> 
> entrada: 12vcd
> salida:120 vca, 1000 watt como máximo, de 5 - 7amperes
> si se puede que se pueda poner al conector del encendedor del auto o con caimanes a la pila del mismo, ya que eh visto que el wataje que dan en los circuitos propuestos es de 500 watt como máximo y yo requiero mínimo 700watt máximo 1000watt, gracias agradecería mucho su respuesta.
> 
> o si pueden decirme como aumentar los 500 watt a 1000watt pues seria mejor porque así pues me puedo basar en el de 500 watt y agregar lo demás para aumentar el wataje.
> 
> pd. soy  nuevo  en el foro.



Hola estimado, bienvenido al foro, te cuento que lo que estas pidiendo es algo complejo y grande, con solo decirte que el transformador pesa alrededor de 15KG para los 1000W, lo que puedes hacer es comprar un inversor de los chinitos y modificarlos, como seria esto: primero buscas la etapa de potencia (usualmente son transistores adheridos a un disipador de calor) esos componentes puedes comprobar sus especificaciones en el datasheet, si efectivamente solo entregan 500W en relación a corriente voltaje puedes cambiarlos por otro que soporte mayor potencia (es solo una especulación, no es nada 100% comprobado), ahora como veo en 1000W a 220V son casi 5 Amperes (si es que el calculo no me falla), con lo cual vas a necesitar un cable de cobre esmaltado bastante generoso para que entregue dicha potencia, y ni hablemos del primario casi 100 Amperes máximo con lo cual necesitarías prácticamente una cañeria de cobre para eso (7,35mm para 120 Amperes), lo que puedes hacer es:

1. Cambiar la etapa de potencia por una de mas potencia
2. Cambiar el transformador de salida a uno de al menos 1000W
3. Rezar para que la etapa de control no explote jejejej

Es algo complejo, pero si realmente tienes las ganas lo puedes lograr, un saludo cordial de mi parte y disfruta el foro.


----------

